# From ur experience which is the best? new life Georgia or Ukraine or intersono



## Shabib (Jun 8, 2012)

my name is sara,34 years old,married to a man,he's 42.

we are desperate to have our own baby but unfortunately I was born without a uterus! 
But my ovaries are functioning well,as well as, the semen analysis for my husband so we don't need egg donor.gestational surrogacy is our hope.

first of all,I had a very bad experience in India with dr.Shivani( ICSI healthcare and Isis hospital in New Delhi)4 months ago, she said after 2weeks of treatment that she didn't find eggs after the egg collection!although she kept saying after every scan that follicles are getting larger and many so It was a big shock, I can't remember how I got in the plane back to Egypt.

I was sure that she made a mistake regarding the injections she gave me, because my estradiol was getting high (2044)then one day before the egg collection decreased to 707!! I remember very well me asking her,if the Estradiol will be more than 2044 , her answer was yes it will be more than 4000 and that is what the injections do, it help the Estradiol level to get higher so we can then collect the eggs and suddenly I found a big decrease in it.

Anyways when I got back to Egypt so lost and confused, my doctor who knows well my case insisted to retry the egg collection just to figure out what is the wrong steps done in India, and confirming that 98% she should have cancelled the cycle because of the low Estradiol level.

so i started with the contraceptive pills after one month back from India and then the stimulating injections and my follicules were 30 mm and 29!! They were big thank god and mature then yesterday I did the egg collection after 2 months of treatment and thank god I produced 15 eggs and we freezed 2 embryos and 6 eggs, because we will not use them as the surrogacy is not legal in Egypt, it was just a trial to prove that she was wrong.

I am telling you all that just to inform you that I had a terrible experience and lost our saved money,that is why we are very careful this time in choosing the best clinic,am looking in Georgia and Ukraine! Anyone one can help me if you have any experience , new life georgia was recommended to me and intersono and isida! Please advise


----------



## Shabib (Jun 8, 2012)

Hi ladies, I am considering surrogacy for the second time after a failed one in new Delhi 3 months ago, but this time I want to try another clinic but don't know what is the best in that field? I would like you to share with me your good and bad experience in both countries? And please inform me of hospital names? Am so confused and honestly have no enough money to lose for the second time! So please help me to choose


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hi Shabib, just so you know I split the first post out of the topic on India (since it's not really about India and may not get replied to there) and merged it in with this thread so all your replies are in one place. There's a couple of threads on a few Georgia and Ukraine clinics here, but probably also worth looking at the International boards for a feel for the clinics overall (not just for surrogacy). http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=512.0

 with your search.

C~x


----------



## Shabib (Jun 8, 2012)

I want you to share your good and bad experience with me, regarding surrogacy in those three clinics??


----------



## Shabib (Jun 8, 2012)

Hi Caz,

Can you please tell me where do I find your post because I am still not familiar to this website  so please tell me exactly where can I find your informations regarding my question for new life Georgia,new life Ukraine and intersono?

Thank you


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Shabib, I haven't personally posted about either as I have no experience of them. the link in my above post (if you click on the underlined words it will take you to another part of the site) will take you to the East Europe section of the boards, where you can search and read about clinics there. you will likely find general information and get a feel of the clinic from the members who posts there, just from reading through the posts. 

C~x


----------

